

Novi Security: Nest-Like Home Security System - hownottowrite
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/274168493/novi-security

======
edwhitesell
Previous, short, discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7942274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7942274)

